# Luxus-Schnellspanner



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2005)

Dies ist von allgemeinem Interesse, deshalb poste ich es hier.

Ich fahre seit Juli 04 ein Bergwerk Pfadfinder. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike aber nun gab's den ersten Defekt, der Schnellspanner für die Dämpferverstellung ist abgebrochen. Also, Bike zum Händler gebracht, Händler bestellt Ersatzteil, Bergwerk liefert Ersatzteil, Händler Teil baut ein - so weit so gut. Dann aber der Hammer:  120 wollen die für den popeligen Schnellspanner haben. Ich dachte, mich laust der Affe. 

Dem Händler gegenüber haben Sie was von "Einzelanfertigung" und "überarbeitet" gemurmelt, nun das war eine sehr subtile Überabeitung, vielleicht können wir ja ein keines Bilderrätsel draus machen. Also, wer erkennt die Überarbeitung:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Dezember 2005)

Deine Links funtzen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Dezember 2005)

also 120 euro für so einen hebel ist ja mal mehr als krass    würde ich mir echt nicht gefallen lassen.

achso wegen des fotos: man muss das "medium" rausnehmen.. dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Funghi (5. Dezember 2005)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Links funtzen nicht



Oben das "medium" aus der Adresseleiste entfernen...


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2005)

OK, jetzt scheint's zu gehen.


----------



## DABAIKA (5. Dezember 2005)

ich glaube da wurde aber jemand määchtig über den tisch gezogen   





....sehe ich richtig und die habe dir den schnellspanner gegen eine alu-mutter (?) ersetzt(oder ist das auf dem bild unscharf??) 
na das hättste ja au selbst gekonnt oder?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2005)

@ wondermike

Das kann doch alles nicht sein, oder ? Ruf die Typen an, direkt.
Wieso Einzelanfertigung. Da war doch vorher auch ein Hebel oder sowas zum Verstellen des Federwegs. Neuentwicklung auf Deine Kosten ? Warum entwickelt man einen Schnellspanner neu. Man passt doch die Aufnahme an bestehende Komponenten, in diesem Falle einen handelsüblichen Schnellspanner an, oder ?
Hab ich kein Vertsändnis für !!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Dezember 2005)

Jo, danke die Bilder gehen jetzt auch so   

@ Topic

Ich weiß jetzt auf jeden Fall das ich mir nie etwas von Bergwerk zulegen werde, die spinnen doch


----------



## Endurance (7. Dezember 2005)

Das hab ich bei Bergwerk auch schon nachgefragt - das sind atatsächlich Sonderanfertigungen - keine standard schnellspanner. Allerding halte ich 120 auch für etwas überzogen.

Die einzige Modifikation die mir bekannt ist ist dass in der ersten Serie die Schraube etwas zu kruz war, diese wurde dann verlängert


----------



## Nikos (7. Dezember 2005)

Kratz doch mal ein wenig am "Lack"..............vielleicht ist ja Gold drunter  .......................


----------

